# Sediment filters



## Rustyguns2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey guys, anybody have any recommendations on sediment filters for whole house apps with 2" inlet and outlet. most residential filters I have found only go up to 1.5". I have found two,Big Bubba,and Rusco but have never used them before. Just wondering if anyone one had any experience with these.
Thanks


----------



## Rustyguns2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow I guess I should have looked,someone has already posted something about sediment filters ...Never mind.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rustyguns2 said:


> Hey guys, anybody have any recommendations on sediment filters for whole house apps with 2" inlet and outlet. most residential filters I have found only go up to 1.5". I have found two,Big Bubba,and Rusco but have never used them before. Just wondering if anyone one had any experience with these.
> Thanks


What u need a 2" pipe for a residential for? They do make it in 2" as I put one in quite while ago. Rusco brand and do like them.


----------



## Rustyguns2 (Aug 20, 2011)

You should see this place, it's huge, everything is over built and thats the way the ho wants it to stay, so what ever makes him happy is OK with me as long as he is paying his bill.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rustyguns2 said:


> You should see this place, it's huge, everything is over built and thats the way the ho wants it to stay, so what ever makes him happy is OK with me as long as he is paying his bill.


I googled it and they are available... expect the clear plastic to get dirty up.. but they are great filter, I tell customer every time they add salt into tank, blow open the filter.. they do needs cleaning depending on the water condition


----------



## Rustyguns2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey thanks guys, I have been told by the Rusco rep I need to reduce pipe size to get the swirling effect created by the velocity of the water needed to settle sediment to to bottom of filter...Learn something new every day. Thanks


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

You should look into a prosystems carbon filter. They are manufacturers and can customize one to fit your specs. They also can last up to 10 yrs without needing a media replacement. They are virtually maintenance free and the manufacturer offers a 10 yr warranty on parts and 5 on the media. It sounds like ur HO wants good quality stuff and this is in line with that plus if they have a softner it will make that work better. I have put many of these in here in Houston and they work great. The customer love them. They remove all chemicals and chlorine or chloramines along with sediment.


----------

